# Katrina damage



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I will be posting the damage of my home pictures up later today. 
I had a huge pecan tree go straight thru about half of the house and it is still not repaired due to insurance delays and problems with contractors. Lots of people were affected and it is simply amazing how much damage there truly was in so many areas of LA and MS. My parents also received almost 3' of water and I have been working tirelessly trying to get this place fixed. Got all the drywall replaced, finished and first coat on. Replaced the complete AC system and all air ducts, plumbing, need to finish the trim work including molding, interior doors, and then floors...

I am rebuilding the fencing...cut out the old torn-up metal pole fencing (VERY NICE MILWAUKEE BI-METAL RESCUE BLADES!) and replacing with 4x4 concrete set posts and boards. Contractors 
want so much $ down here....I mean $200 EACH to setup hollow-core interior doors! I am going to attempt to shim, level and nail these myself...Anyone have any experience with Interior Doors in casing? 

Thanks for all insight!!!
Andy


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Interior doors are a piece of cake! I usually temporarily tack a couple "Lathe" boards or a shim on the back side to keep the door from falling to far in (tack these to the back side of the opening so they sick out into the doorway - you will pull them later). Set the door in the opening (against the boards you just put up). Put a small 1/2" thick piece of wood under both side jambs (more if you need more floor clearence). Using a finish nail, TACK one of the top corners. Square, level, plub, shim) Done. It is helpful if you have a helper on the "IN" side of the door to check the sight line around the door. Remember - sometimes level, plumb, square will be "out of wack" appearence wise. You may have to adjust slightly to compensate for the wall. Good luck. If you were closer, I'd come over and help!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Oh come on......Katrina got volunteers from all over the world....what is a little 1000 mile trip goin to keep ya?
HEHE. :furious: 

Hey BTW, anyone have any personal experience with finish trim work, crown moulding, baseboards, etc? I have a bunch of work but these contractors are expensive....


----------

